# XTAR VC4 battery charger



## KZOR (22/10/16)

Just purchased this puppy from @ShaneW from Juicy Joes and got to say that it simply looks great.
Had no idea of the quality but fortunately he had a customer who has three of XTAR's products and highly recommended it.
But what sold me was the USB charger ...... means I can charge batteries optionally while driving, from a laptop while on holiday or pc while at my desktop. 
Posting snaps in case anyone was also considering purchasing a 4-bay charger in the near future.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (22/10/16)

Nt bad.. so u can charge at 0.2A?


----------



## Boktiet (22/10/16)

Looks like I've found my next charger. Thanks mate. Like the digital display.


----------



## KZOR (22/10/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (22/10/16)

Nice, I saw them in their website this morning and definitely getting one aswell as I need a 4 Bay charger when I'm going to buy extra batteries. My efest soda can only take up to 18650 and was trying with the idea of getting a single 26650 mod. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (22/10/16)

so the charge rating on this is the same as i4 correct? 2x1amp or 4x.5amp? 

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (22/10/16)

boxerulez said:


> so the charge rating on this is the same as i4 correct? 2x1amp or 4x.5amp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk



As far as I understand the Nitecore i4 is 375mA x 4 *or* 750mA x2

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (22/10/16)

oooooh ok.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (22/10/16)

Silver said:


> As far as I understand the Nitecore i4 is 375mA x 4 *or* 750mA x2


No wonder it's so slow to charge


----------



## Silver (22/10/16)

daniel craig said:


> No wonder it's so slow to charge



You are right - when you charge with 4 batts or pick the two slots that give you 2 x 375mA it is rather slow. 

But not a problem if you have a spare set of batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zaher619 (22/10/16)

Sweet, was just checking reviews on this charger.


----------



## Huffapuff (23/10/16)

At last they have a 4 bay version. The xstar vc2 is a rocking little charger.


----------



## KZOR (23/10/16)

I have charged 8 batteries on it so far and everything seem to working great. Trust it will not disappoint.
Watch 5 reviews and none have a problem with it.


----------



## kimbo (23/10/16)

@KZOR i have the two battery one now for a wile, it is really nice charger


----------



## boxerulez (23/10/16)

So you have to power it over a 2.1amp isb adapter? from a tablet charger or do they include a usb adapter?

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## KZOR (23/10/16)

No adapater included. Just unit and USB cable.
I just use my Sony Z5 usb/power adapter.


----------



## JsPLAYn (23/10/16)

I see the pic of specs u posted.. seems to be exact same concept that nightcore has introduced in their new 2016 release of i2 and i4.. but the usb cable makes the diference. . Huge positive


----------

